# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Gezuar Festen e Fiter Bajramit!

## Studenti-Te

Gëzuar te gjithëve besimtarve të fesë Islame Ditën e Fitër Bajramit

ME F A T B A J R A M I

Ditët që kaluan
Ne agjëruam
Ndigjuam Perendinë
Mposhtëm urinë
Lexuam Kur-anin
Forcuem imanin
Zotit iu afruem
Atij iu drejtuem
Larguam haramin
Mundëm shejtanin
Shpirtit dermanin
Me fat bajramin


Shpirtin pastruem
Trupin forcuem
Dhamë pasurinë
Larguam zilinë
Zotit iu drejtuam
Nga Ai kërkuam
Afruam kojshinë
Çfaqëm mirsinë
Dijmë çështë me hjekë
Se duhet vdekë
Bajram mubarek

Melekët thërrasin
Këndo që hasin
Flasin shpejtoni
Mos u vononi
Sot është dita
që shup merita
Sot Zoti juaj
Do tju paguaj
Lum ai që pritë
Këtë me arrijtë
Me fat këto ditë

Iblisi thërret
Çiret,bërtet
Thrret shokt e vet
E pyesin çkërkon
Që po na fton
Kush tka hidhërua
Vetëm na thuaj

Kurrkush ai thotë
Por Zoti sot
Dha rahmet mbi botë
Armikut tim
I dha shpërblim
Vaj halli im
Zoti Muhammedit
Ia fali ymmetin

Ju keni detyrë
Në çdo mënyrë
Në sy ti mbani
Hiç mos vu ndani
I thirrni pa pra
Aheng me ba
Lëshoni muzikën
Mos të kenë frikën
Epshet ju prekni
Thuanu na ndjekni
U jepni raki
Nkëtë ditë me pi
Se ata që dehen
Nga Zoti urrehen

Pra tkem kujdesin
Detyra na presin
Namaz dhe lutje
Të bëjmë dhe tutje
Prindërvet kujdesin
Derisa të vdesin
Të afërmit tonë
Ti vizitojmë
Të ruajmë kojshinë
Kem porosinë
Edhe tfestojmë
Por mos tteprojmë
Se atë që tepron
Zoti se don

nga Jakup. H

----------


## StormAngel

Shpresoj qe zoti ua ka pranuar agjerimin dhe ju bekofte me gjithe begatite e Bajramit.
Qofshi gjithmone te gezuar.


Stormi

----------


## hyperspeeeed

edhe ju e gezofshi festen e madhe te Bajramit 
pershendetje

----------


## Arrnubi

Ju uroj te gjithe vellezerve dhe motrave muslimane 



                       GEZUAR FITER BAJRAMIN !

----------


## StormAngel

Mesazh i Reis Ul Ulema hafiz Arif efendi Eminit me rastin e festes se Ramazan Bajramit    

Besimtare te dashur, mos te harojme se kohet qe po i jetojme jane perplot me sfida dhe gracka, ndersa shpetimin dhe zgjidhjen e te gjitha problemeve e gjejme ne kthimin tone ne fjalet e All-llahut dhe traditen e Pejngamberit a.s. Allahu xh. sh. na do vetem te bashkuar, vetem unik  

Shkup, 12 nentor - Kryetari i Bashkesise Islame, Reis ul Ulema Hafes Arif efendi Emini, me rastin e festes se Ramazan Bajramit sot dergoi mesazh deri te te gjithe besimtaret. "Besimtar te nderuar! Keto ajete nga Kurani famelarte e tregojne ne menyren me te bukur personalitetin e njeriut te devotshem dhe veprimet e tij, besimin dhe dashurine qe ai ka per Allahun xh. sh. Shpresoj qe te ketille njerez sa me shume te kete ne radhet tona. Ne mesin tone gjithnje e me shume te shohim e te takojme besimtare te sinqerte e te devotshem te cilet ne cdo cast jane te vetedijshem per fuqine e pakufishme te Allahut xh. sh. I falenderohemi Allahut xh. sh. i cili na mundesoi te perfundojme me sukses agjerimin si njerin nga shtyllat e islamit dhe nga muaji i shenjte i Ramazanit te dalim me te devotshem, me bindje me te fuqishme dhe me shpirt me te pastert. Sepse, qellimi i agjerimit tone eshte qe sa me shume ta ndiejme dhe ta perjetojme dashurine ndaj Krijuesit tone, njekohesisht duke bere vepra te mira qe duhet te jene karakteristike e perjetshme e muslimanit. Kam nderin dhe kenaqesine e vecante t'ju drejtohem ne kete dite te Fiter Bajramit, festes islame qe eshte dite e buzeqeshjes se pergjithshme, dite e gezimit dhe dashurise mes njerezve, dite e faljes dhe miqesise, dite e dores se shtrire ne drejtim te fqiut, mikut, shokut, e vellaut. Por mbi te gjitha dhe para se gjithash, festa e Fiter Bajramit eshte dore e shtrire drejt atyre qe per ndonje arsye, qofte materiale apo shendetesore, jane te pamundesuar ti gezohen kesaj dite te vecante. Besimtare te dashur, mos te harojme se kohet qe po i jetojme jane perplot me sfida dhe gracka, ndersa shpetimin dhe zgjidhjen e te gjitha problemeve e gjejme ne kthimin tone ne fjalet e All-llahut dhe traditen e Pejngamberit a.s. Allahu xh. sh. na do vetem te bashkuar, vetem unik. Sot, ne kete dite te lumtur te Bajramit me te cilen e shenojme perfundimin e muajit te bekuar, deshiroj dhe uroj qe te gjithe ju, besimtare te dashur bashke me familjet e juaja, te perjetoni kenaqesine dhe atmosferen e vecante qe ky Bajram e krijon. Kur te vizitoni miqte, shoket, fqinjet, mos haroni edhe faktin se ndoshta dikush nuk e ka mundesine qe ti gezohet kesaj feste. Njeriut te atille duhet shtrire dora jone, e ky eshte urdher i Allahut. Vellezer e motra, ne kete dite te Bajramit, une po ju perkujtoj edhe nje here se Islami eshte mbi te gjitha dhe para se gjithash, fe e paqes dhe mirekuptimit, tolerances dhe dashurise mes njerezve. Mes neve duhet te mbisundoje marreveshja ne vend te mosmarreveshjes, dashuria ne vend te urrejtjes. Vetem ne kete menyre ne do te mund te mbijetojme dhe do te mund te themi se po jetojme sipas rregullave dhe urdherave te Allahut xh.sh. Cdo veprim tjetersoj, eshte kthim prapa i te gjithe neve dhe paraqet nje proces te stagnimit ne kohet kur te gjithe te tjeret po ecin me hapa te shpejte e te medhenj drejt ardhmerise. Besimtare te nderuar! Uroj dhe deshiroj qe ky Bajram te jete realizim i deshirave te juaja dhe i familjeve te juaja, andaj ju qofte me fat dhe i gezuar. Dashuria dhe meshira e Allahut qofshin perhere mbi ju ne rrugen e te vertetes, mirekuptimit dhe sinqeritetit", thuhet ne mesazhin e kryetarit te BFI-se, Reis ul Ulema Hafes Arif efendi Eminit.  
Nga:
 Neat Duraku

----------


## marsela

i uroj te gjithe besimtareve musliman kudo qe ndodhen Gezuar Bajramin!
paqe e mbaresi gjithmone!

----------


## enes22

Gezuar per shume vjet Bajramin

ju uroj te gjithe muslimaneve kudo ne bote Gezuar dhe nje vit sa me te begate dhe te lumtur
Allahu na bashkofte ne xhenet inshallah 


ps : sa te shpejte jeni mor aman thashe ta hapja une kete teme po jo ore    :buzeqeshje:  
mire mire hajd Gezuar edhe nje here

----------


## sdb

*TE GJITHE BESIMTARVE MYSLIMAN - URIME FESTEN E BAJRAMIT!*

----------


## Miremengjes

Ja dhe nje urim nga une ...

Ju uroj nga zemra te gjithe besimtarëve dhe besimtareve musliman "GËZUAR  FESTËN E FITËR-BAJRAMIT" !

----------


## besi84

Te nderuar vllezer dhe motra (forumista/e) ju uroj nga zemra  Bajramin duke iu lutur Allahut xh.sh qe te na pranoj luetjet tona dhe te na bej kaboll muajin e Ramazanit te gjithve atyre qe agjeruan (qoft edhe nje dite te vetme)
Zoti qoft me ju besimtare te devotshem
paqe dhe shendet mbi ju

besi

----------


## StormAngel

Vellezer e motra, 
Gezuar festen e Ramazan Bajramit dhe Zoti ju bekofte.

----------


## EDUARDI

Gezuar Te Gjitheve Festen E Ramazan Bajramit 

Zoti Qofte Perhere Me Ju

Amin.




Eduardi...

----------


## panchovilla

Edhe une i uroj te gjithe pjestareve te fese islame festen e bajramit!

----------


## viganv

Vellezer dhe Motra,jau uroj perzemersisht festen e madhe te BAJRAMIT.Zoti qofte gjithmone me ju

----------


## INDRITI

Gezuar, gezuar festen e Bajramit :buzeqeshje: 

Zoti qofte me ne ne cdo hap, na plotesofte cdo deshire te mire e na dagjofte cdo lutje.
Sjellte ky Bajram vetem gezim, harmoni e kenaqesi ne familjet tona.
Indriti

----------


## marsela

_Gezuar Bajramin te gjithe besimtarve muslimane!_

----------


## Del Monako

*Gezuar Bajramin!* 

Ju sjellte te gjitheve dashuri, urtesi, fat edhe suksese ne cdo rruge te drejte!

----------


## ideus

Ju uroj edhe une festen e Bajramit. Zoti u pranoft agjerimin gjithe atyre qe agjeruan muajin e shenjte te Ramazanit. Urime gjithe myslimanve!

----------


## bakudr

gezuar bajramin!

----------


## buki19

Te gjithe muslimaneve me fat festa e madhe e fitrit

----------

